# HGVC @ Anderson Ocean Club



## AlohaAmbassador (Feb 19, 2013)

Anyone on the forum been to the HGVC at Anderson Ocean Club recently?  Got a reservation for a week there in April, and had concerns about some of the negative reviews I've seen from a year or so ago.  Any updates?  Thanks in advance!


----------



## redwing22 (Feb 21, 2013)

I was there with my wife and son in April 2012.  What would you like to know?


----------



## AlohaAmbassador (Feb 25, 2013)

Mostly interested in the quality of the accommodations and how the pools and other amenities measure up to other HGVC properties.  I've seen some reviews that were less than stellar about the renovations, check-in, and the on site activities/amenities.  Just want to prepare myself in advance, if possible.


----------



## bjf1234b (Mar 5, 2013)

*Anderson Ocean Beach Club*

I own a 1bdr platinum week in Myrtle. I was there last September 2012. The rooms are very nice, modern appliances and furnishings, Granite countertops and stainless kitchens. The Lobby is modern with a starbucks. Pool facilities area little tight. I think that they could lose the Lazy river , which is more like a lazy moat. Access to the beach is very easy....all in all its a nice property IMHO. If you haveany specific questions please give me a call


----------



## tschwa2 (May 17, 2013)

Are all of the units Ocean front or Ocean View or do they have some city view units in the back?  I have a unit on hold for next year through RCI and was wondering what to expect.

Thanks.


----------



## bjf1234b (May 18, 2013)

all units are ocean fromt or ocean view!


----------



## Miss Marty (May 18, 2013)

*Hilton Grand Vacation Club @ Anderson Ocean Club*

*
HGVC*

Each unit features decorative floor tile inlays, granite countertops in the kitchen and bath, and raised panel cherry wood cabinetry. The Anderson offers studio-style Myrtle Beach accommodations  1-, 2-, and 3-bedroom residences.

Oceanfront One Bedroom: Room with two queen beds in main bedroom, one pull-down double bed and one double sofa bed in separate sitting room. Comfortable-furnished with custom furniture, dining area, balcony, one bathroom and a kitchen with dishwasher, refrigerator and stove. Enjoy complimentary high-speed Internet and a flat-screen TV. 
Ocean View Studio: Room with one queen bed. Comfortable-furnished with custom furniture, dining area, one bathroom and a kitchen with dishwasher, refrigerator and stove. Enjoy complimentary high-speed Internet and a flat-screen TV. 

Ocean View One Bedroom: Room with one king bed in main bedroom and one queen sofa bed in living room. Comfortable-furnished with custom furniture, dining area, balcony, one bathroom and a kitchen with dishwasher, refrigerator and stove. Enjoy complimentary high-speed Internet and two flat-screen TVs. 

Oceanfront Two Bedroom: Room with one king bed in main bedroom, two double beds in second bedroom, and one queen sofa bed in separate sitting room. Comfortable-furnished with custom furniture, dining area, balcony, two bathrooms and a kitchen with dishwasher, refrigerator and stove. Enjoy complimentary high-speed Internet and a flat-screen TV. 

Ocean View Two Bedroom: Room with one king bed in main bedroom, two queen beds in second bedroom and one queen sofa bed in living room. Comfortable-furnished with custom furniture, dining area, two balconies, two bathrooms and a kitchen with dishwasher, refrigerator and stove. Enjoy complimentary high-speed Internet and three flat-screen TVs. 

Oceanfront Three Bedroom: Room with one king bed in main bedroom, two queen beds in second room, one double bed and one twin bed in third bedroom, and one queen sofa bed in separate sitting room. Comfortable-furnished with custom furniture, dining area, balcony, three bathrooms and a kitchen with dishwasher, refrigerator and stove. Enjoy complimentary high-speed Internet and a flat-screen TV. 

All Units Include Washer and Dryer! 

Anderson Ocean Club, which is located at 26th Avenue North and features 304 residential units, (22 Floors) plays an important role in the 26th Avenue PUD, which began in November 2002. Construction on the Anderson Ocean Club began in February 2006 and its first residents moved into the luxurious lifestyle in September 2007. Anderson Ocean Club was designed by Pegram Associates, Inc. and constructed under the Dargan Construction Company.


The residences of the Anderson Ocean Club range in size from small studio units all the way up to three-bedroom, three-bathroom units. Seven different floor plans, ranging in size from 474 square feet to 1,411 square feet.

_Anyone know 
How many of these condo style timeshare units belong to 
Hilton Grand Vacation Club and are available for exchange?_


----------



## Talent312 (May 18, 2013)

Miss Marty said:


> _Anyone know how many of these condo style timeshare units belong to
> Hilton Grand Vacation Club and are available for exchange?_



I seem to recall that HGVC bought half of the total # of units.
.


----------

